# 72 gto radiator core support



## STOP rusting Goat! (Apr 11, 2010)

My 72 gto has been rusting away, long before I bought it, the radiator core support is now bad enough that there is no metal connecting it to the frame. Unfortunately I can't find a replacement anywhere online. I would very much appreciate any info on who might sell a 71 / 72 gto/lemans radiator core support, OR since there are plenty available for 68/69/70 gto's can I adapt one of those to a 72 easily?


----------

